# Favorite Popcorn Recipes. Please share!



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I recently purchased 5 superpails of popping corn. 

I figure it is a nice wholesome snack to cover the drudgery of a SHTF diet in the long haul. 

What are your favorite recipes? Salt, sugar, cheese, curry?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

you could always go 'pro' & build a big kettle for kettlecorn... 

I'm a savory over sweet kind of guy tho, I LIKE mine buttered AND salted :congrat:


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

popcorn is loaded with carbs and has no nutritional value and is a good food to fill up on but will do no harn til it's loaded with all the toppings like butter, cheese,carmel,salt ect. I just air pop it and eat it plain


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Popcorn, however, DOES have lots of fiber, which gives it some redeeming features! It makes it a "good" carb, at least until I smother it in melted real butter and salt! 

Eating it plain, for me, would take the joy out of it and I wouldn't bother. Same with anything I don't really like that much, like candy that isn't chocolate. Why waste the calories? I hold out for the good stuff!

And walk a couple extra miles on my walk to "work it off"! Moderation is a key factor too. I'm happy with a cup of popcorn with a light drizzle of real butter and a sprinkle of salt over it (well, okay, then I shake it up and add more salt...). It doesn't have to be a huge bowl of popcorn to make me happy.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

There are so many different things that you can do with popcorn-makes a nifty breakfast cereal if you add a bit of sugar and cinnamon and just pour milk on it.
you can blend it a bit and use it coat your chicken or even your pork chops and oven roast them so that they have a crust.
I often make rich caramel corn with nuts for holiday gifts.
I love just popping some up in a bit of oil and then just put that melted butter over it!
Or right at the end of popping but while it is still going on I have put about 1/4 cup of raw sugar in there and it slightly melts into the corn-add a bit of butter and salt and you have fresh, hot kettle corn.
I have also dried my extra pizza and spaghetti sauce and powdered it and you use that as a sprinkle along with Parmigiana cheese and you have a great "gourmet" popcorn.
While I do try to eat healthy most of the time I do have a shaker of white powdered cheddar in the spice drawer that will sometimes go on the popcorn! Don't tell.:sssh:
If you find that your storage popcorn is leaving too many old maids try this trick- get a mason jar and fill the jar with the popcorn-add about 1 teaspoon of water and shake really well and put in the fridge for about 24 hours- this should add a bit more moisture to the corn and make it pop more fully.
Also if you decide to grow any out for yourself-let it dry on the stalks as long as possible-most of the critters around here don't seem to bother it like they do the other corn I have grown-once it is bone dry and rattly I then take the husks and tie them back like you would for Indian corn for display and hang it to dry for another month or so--too fresh a popcorn will also not pop well-we usually don't even try to pop it till Thanksgiving here in MI.
:soapbox2:
While I didn't grow any this year my family is a big fan of popcorn-we just picked up quite a few of the mini ears of strawberry and mixed color popcorn at the pumpkin patch roadside stand(.25¢ an ear)- it is good for you as it is a WHOLE GRAIN, COMPLEX CARB- not just filler carbs-it has a tiny bit of fat and good fiber. Just think it is 3 whole cups popped for one serving-great snack for my hubby who is diabetic- he can have tons of it and it doesn't screw with his blood sugars like some of the other snack foods do.

SO don't let anyone poop on your popcorn parade!:woohoo:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

White powdered cheddar over popcorn ... yummy :2thumb: but for the most part just butter and salt. 

I think you need some 'fun' foods ... sometimes.


----------



## Colicab (Nov 1, 2010)

Tapatio Hot sauce is delicious. And, if you have a couple of limes, then a spritz with the hot sauce is yummy


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Colicab said:


> Tapatio Hot sauce is delicious. And, if you have a couple of limes, then a spritz with the hot sauce is yummy


I just bought some Ms. Dash chili lime and it is great on popcorn! But I still add salt--cuz I can and don't have to watch it!


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Aug 12, 2010)

Popcorn Balls.......

The kind you make with cherry, strawberry, or jello flavor of your choice.
:2thumb:
Wyo


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Colicab said:


> Tapatio Hot sauce is delicious. And, if you have a couple of limes, then a spritz with the hot sauce is yummy


I'll second that


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

I found a book at yard sale years ago, "cornzapoppin "by Barbara Williams that has this recipe, that I use at times, just use a couple table spoons of dry onion mix with your melted butter an sprinkle on popcorn, I like to use a rolling pin an baggie to crush the dry onions . I also like parmesan cheese on my pop corn, heck I love pop corn whick ever way it's made.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a few #10’s of popcorn also, need some fun foods. I’m a fan of plain or with a little salt. Sure butter, caramel or all the others are great too but I like it plain and simple. For me it is a great filling snack that is as much fun to make as it is to eat!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

This is how we make our popcorn:
Pam's Pride: Homemade theater style popcorn!

It is addicting-ly good!!


----------



## OdieB (Mar 18, 2012)

*Popcorn*

I just bought a LOT of red & white striped "popcorn bags" from the dollar store. They were 2/$1 and had 12 bags in each pack. Just thought that would add a happy touch to a boring, or difficult evening. With kids, OR adults! Makes sharing easy and they are cheap and easy to store. I have real popcorn salt too.

Maybe just that little touch would make someone happier.

-OdieB

**Oh, I have an awesome recipe for Jello Popcorn balls. I will dig it up and post it soon. You use the standard sugar/cornsyrup type base, but add a box of Jello for the flavoring and color. They are DELICIOUS ! ! ! !


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

We air pop our popcorn. I LOVE coconut oil melted in the topper with salt, cayenne pepper, paprika and sometimes some chili powder, if I am in a spicy mood . If not, coconut oil salt and thyme, or some kind of herb.
We get on these kicks and have to eat a bowl a night. It is addicting!


----------



## dnsnthegrdn (Jun 29, 2011)

My hubby makes it with nutritional yeast, garlic, salt, and butter. Lord have mercy, it's so good! I'm lazy if it's left to me I eat it plain.


----------



## dnsnthegrdn (Jun 29, 2011)

I have to admit, I hadn't thought of storing popcorn, but I will now. :congrat:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I also hadn't thought of storing popcorn...........I've never eaten popcorn anyway except with butter and salt, This sounds like a new adventure!:congrat:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SurvivalNut said:


> I recently purchased 5 superpails of popping corn.
> 
> I figure it is a nice wholesome snack to cover the drudgery of a SHTF diet in the long haul.
> 
> What are your favorite recipes? Salt, sugar, cheese, curry?


Melt some season all,1/2 a lemon juice and a cap full of tequila into your butter before popping.margarita popcorn.

Shake some Nestle's quick over it instead of salt for choco-pop.


----------



## Tjaway6 (Mar 1, 2012)

I air pop our corn. I use white popcorn. I drizzle on 2 tablespoons of melted butter and some spray butter then good tasting nutritional yeast and a dash of popcorn salt. Truly awesome popcorn with just a little fat and salt.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

air pop with nothing on it, it fills my gut, tastes like $hit, but my cholesteral don't go up and neither does my weight.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Oven Caramel Corn*

½ Cup butter (1 stick)
1 Cup light brown sugar
¼ Cup light corn syrup
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon vanilla extract
¼ teaspoon baking soda
3 quarts (12 cups) popped corn

In heavy saucepan on medium to medium-high heat melt butter then add brown sugar, corn syrup and salt. Bring mixture to a boil stirring constantly. Once mixture boils stop stirring and boil for 5 minutes (Do not stir), remove from heat and carefully stir in vanilla and baking soda. Pour mixture over popped corn. Gently stir to coat popcorn. Place popcorn into a large roaster or rimmed baking sheet and bake at 225° F for 1 hour, stirring every 15 minutes.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Carmelized Corn with peanuts*

1 cup sugar
¾ plus 2 tbsp light molasses
1/3 cup water
1 tsp vinegar
¼ tsp soda
7 (seven) cups popped corn
2 cups peanuts (or use 9 cups popcorn)

Combine and cook sugar, molasses, water and vinegar to 260 degrees. Remove from heat and add soda. Pour over popcorn and peanuts. Put on cookie sheet.

Gently stir to coat popcorn. Place popcorn into a large roaster or rimmed baking sheet and bake at 225° F for 1 hour, stirring every 15 minutes.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*50 popcorn recipes*

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/articles/50-flavored-popcorn-recipes



> Food Network Magazine created these recipes using 12 to 16 cups freshly popped popcorn. Use a bag or two of microwave popcorn, or make your own: Heat a few kernels in 1/4 cup vegetable oil in a large pot over medium heat until one pops. Add 3/4 cup kernels and cover the pot. Cook, shaking the pot occasionally, until the popping subsides.
> 
> 1. Brown Butter-Lemon
> Cook 6 tablespoons butter in a skillet over medium heat until browned, about 7 minutes. Remove from the heat and stir in 1 1/2 teaspoons grated lemon zest; drizzle over 16 cups hot popcorn. Toss with 2 teaspoons kosher salt.
> ...


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

You're making me hungry. We pop corn a lot. In a pan, with some oil, and a lid. Nothing fancy. If we happen to have some red hots around, we melt them in the oil for cinnamon popcorn.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> You're making me hungry. We pop corn a lot. In a pan, with some oil, and a lid. Nothing fancy. If we happen to have some red hots around, we melt them in the oil for cinnamon popcorn.


I like this idea! I eat a lot of popcorn as well. I looked searched for popcorn and this thread came up.

I usually air pop my popcorn and then have it with butter and salt, but once in a while, I find different recipes and try some.

I once had chocolate popcorn, which was basically caramel popcorn with chocolate drizzled over it. I haven't found a recipe that works well yet.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We make popcorn at least once a week at the preschool for afternoon snack, and mostly put cheese powder on it that I get from the Amish bulk store. Sometimes dry ranch dressing. But we did a chocolate popcorn a few weeks ago and that did love it. Melted chocolate chips in a small bowl with a tablespoon of vegetable oil. Drizzled. Turned out great. My assistant came by when it was still warm and added sprinkles on it.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> We make popcorn at least once a week at the preschool for afternoon snack, and mostly put cheese powder on it that I get from the Amish bulk store. Sometimes dry ranch dressing. But we did a chocolate popcorn a few weeks ago and that did love it. Melted chocolate chips in a small bowl with a tablespoon of vegetable oil. Drizzled. Turned out great. My assistant came by when it was still warm and added sprinkles on it.


Of course you all know you are literally killing us diabetics.  I love the posts and truly wish I could have some. This is just a sour grapes post. Keep up the great posts. artydance:


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> You're making me hungry. We pop corn a lot. In a pan, with some oil, and a lid. Nothing fancy.


Lucky you with the lid there!

When I was a kid, we were so poor, we didn't even have a stove.
Mom had one of those square electric frying pan things. I think she bought it at the goodwill.

If we weren't eating cold cereal for dinner, Mom would always try to cook something up in it for us five kids and my Dad.

She could make a world of things with that electric frying pan.
On Sundays, she was able to make a full breakfast for us all after church.
Bacon, eggs, and pancakes. She could do it all with that one pan.

She would make chili, or she could cook up some hot dogs, even fry a whole chicken!
Very occasionally, she would even cook up a pot roast with all the potatoes, onions, carrots and celery.

Friday nights were always special. There was always a late movie, and we all got to stay up and watch it at our neighbor's house. Although it was always through our living room window.
Anyways, Mom would make "free for all' popcorn during the movie.
She'd use an extension cord that ran behind our house, and plugged into the neighbors back porch, and set the electric skillet right in the middle of the floor in the living room.

The only problem was that we were so poor, Mom's skillet came without a lid.
She'd heat it up, pour in the oil and some popcorn and let it rip!
Pretty soon there'd be a pop. And then another, and another, then pretty soon the whole thing would be popping like crazy!
All us kids would scream at once, FREE FOR ALL! and we'd scamper around the room gobbling up popcorn as fast as it popped. 
Some of us could even catch it in the air with our mouths.

Most of the time we'd end up falling asleep, forgetting completely about the movie.

Those were good times.

Or was that a dream?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

BBQJoe. Have you ever seen the movie, "Big Fish"?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> BBQJoe. Have you ever seen the movie, "Big Fish"?


No I haven't, but it looks like it might be entertaining.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

You would like it. The stories a young man heard about his dad were pretty unbelievable until he went out to see for himself. Reminds me of your writing sometimes.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Popcorn Cake*

4 quarts popped popcorn
M & M candies
1/2 pound salted peanuts

*Cook until melted:*
1/2 cup salad oil
1/2 cup butter
1 package small marshmallows

Pour over the popcorn, candy and peanuts and mix together. Stir to mix. Press tightly into a buttered cake pan (bundt or 9 x 12).


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Chewy Popcorn Balls*

Something about this recipe doesn't seem right to me. If I could delete this whole post, I would. Alas, only an administrator can do it.
*************************************************************************************


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Crazy Crunch*

2 quarts popped corn
1 1/3 cup pecans
2/3 cups almonds
1 1/3 cups sugar
1 cup butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup white corn syrup

Mix popcorn and nuts in a large bow. Combine sugar, butter, and syrup in a 2 quart saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring constantly. Boil, stirring constantly, 10 to 15 minutes, or until mixture turns a light caramel color. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla. Pour over popped corn and nuts, mix to coat well. Spread to dry. Break apart and store in tightly covered container. Yields about 2 pounds.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> You would like it. The stories a young man heard about his dad were pretty unbelievable until he went out to see for himself. Reminds me of your writing sometimes.


I watched it last night. It was a very nice movie.
Thanks.


----------

